# Closed end pen mandrel



## B Rogers (Aug 6, 2018)

I'm hoping to find something similar to this that will work with a 5/16" bored hole. I've been making some strikers for turkey calls using 5/16" acrylic as the shaft of the striker. I'd like to find a mandrel similar to this so I can bore the 5/16" hole into the head to accept the acrylic shaft, secure the striker head onto the mandrel and complete the turning. Otherwise I'll have to chuck the head into my four jaw chuck and sacrifice a piece on that end due to bite marks from a the chuck. I don't have much to spare on several smaller burl pieces I'm using for tops. I'm also open to other ideas. Sorry if this is unclear. I've attached a picture of the striker as well so you can see what I'm talking about. They're small, lightweight and sound great.


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Aug 6, 2018)

Bryson, where do you get your acrylic from and is it pre rounded?


----------



## B Rogers (Aug 6, 2018)

It's not pre rounded. I got it from brookside. I may try to find it elsewhere since I've liked the results. Maybe I can get it cheaper buying a full stick.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Sprung (Aug 6, 2018)

That is otherwise known as a pin chuck.

If his metal working tooling is all up and going, perhaps @woodtickgreg could make you one.

Otherwise I have bought a few pin chuck from Rick Herrell, who is over on IAP. He has a listing of his offerings here. He can certainly make it in any size you need.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Informative 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Aug 6, 2018)

Thanks for the shout out Matt, but unfortunately I dont have any spare time at all right now, 70 hour work weeks are killin me.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## rocky1 (Aug 6, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## rocky1 (Aug 6, 2018)




----------



## Don Ratcliff (Aug 6, 2018)

When I lived in the Bay Area there was a place called Tap Plastic. They would sell sheets or build whatever you needed from acrylic. I wonder if you could get their cutoffs cheap. They had all colors and up to an inch thick.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thank You! 1 | Informative 1


----------



## rocky1 (Aug 6, 2018)

https://www.interstateplastics.com/Acrylic-Clear-Extruded-Rod-ACRCLE_RR.php


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Aug 6, 2018)

I checked out the Tap plastics that Don talked about. Good prices just didn't look at shipping costs


----------



## rocky1 (Aug 6, 2018)

I did search extensively for "Pin Mandrels" and "Pin Chucks" which is what these are commonly called, and searched for "pin Vice" Bryson. Not much pops up on Google. Get a few pictures in Images, but for the most part, those all go to threads on the IAP website. 

Webfoot Game Calls has 5/8" pin mandrels available, but the one you posted is the only other I've seen for sale on line.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## The100road (Aug 6, 2018)

Don Ratcliff said:


> When I lived in the Bay Area there was a place called Tap Plastic. They would sell sheets or build whatever you needed from acrylic. I wonder if you could get their cutoffs cheap. They had all colors and up to an inch thick.



We have tap plastics here too. They have a ton of options to choose from. @B Rogers I’ll try to swing in and get pricing in 5/16 rod next time I’m in the Seattle area.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## The100road (Aug 6, 2018)

@B Rogers if Only you knew a machinist that could make this for you.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Aug 6, 2018)

Look for a plastic company in your area, there are lots of them out there that might work. Most cities will have one. Sign making companies would know who they are locally.

I had not thought about the acrylics they sell in the same light as pen turning until your thread.


----------



## B Rogers (Aug 7, 2018)

The100road said:


> @B Rogers if Only you knew a machinist that could make this for you.


I've about maxed out my request list there. Ha


----------



## rocky1 (Aug 7, 2018)

It's really not that difficult to build one by hand.


----------



## B Rogers (Aug 7, 2018)

rocky1 said:


> It's really not that difficult to build one by hand.


I'm sure I could make one if I had time but I'm strapped for time right now as well. I'm gonna try to get in touch with Rick Harrell if I can locate an email address or phone number. I'm not a member on IAP.


----------



## Lou Currier (Aug 7, 2018)

Rick Herrel on IAP is probably your best option. He makes custom pin chucks, I just ordered one.


----------



## B Rogers (Aug 7, 2018)

I found his email and inquired about a custom size. Thanks for everyone's input.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

